# Assign IP address to ng interface without destination address



## j4ck (Feb 18, 2013)

Is it possible to assign an IP address to the ng interfaces without destination address? Is it possible to assign the destination address later?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2013)

j4ck said:
			
		

> Is it possible to assign IP address to ng interfaces without destination address ?


Your question doesn't make sense.


----------



## j4ck (Feb 18, 2013)

I suppose my question is quite obvious. This is how we should assign an IP address to the ng interface:
[cmd=]ifconfig ng0 w.x.y.z a.b.c.d [/cmd]
The first IP address and the second IP address (destination address) must be assigned together. Now, I wonder if it is possible to assign the second IP address separately?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2013)

It depends entirely on how the ng0 interface is defined. See netgraph(4).


----------

